# Cabinet Coat



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi guys,
I have a situation on a up coming job, I am spraying kitchen cabinets for a HO and she wants to go to a espresso color. I was planning on using cabinet coat after reading some threads here on PT. My BM dealer is telling me cabinet coat only comes in white. He recommended advanced instead. I know the advanced is good stuff but I am looking for a more high performance product. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
Thanks Dudes & Ladies!
Jay


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

pigmented lacquer


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

I think the best finish is a a conversion varnish. Oil enamel is good but slow to dry. Hybrid oil ( advance) is good but slow to cure. PPG Breakthrough is another good choice.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

California's Ultraplate is like a better Cabinet Coat...which is still good. Breakthrough is very good as well.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Ultraplate is able to be tinted to pastel colors which is a urethane modified acrylic. Nextech is a dual dispersion alkyd acrylic which would work for you.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Cabinet coat comes in array of colors! You have miss informed.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Cabinet coat comes in array of colors!


Whites and pastels only. Not dark colours.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Rcon said:


> Whites and pastels only. Not dark colours.


 True.But not only wht.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

-cabinet coat only comes in light pastel colors and only in a satin.

-ppg breakthrough only comes in satin and gloss.

i'd go with a wb lacquer like sherwin williams 'kem aqua plus' or zenith valspar 'wb lacquer'.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't mess around with anything but Kem Aqua, call your SW paint rep. It takes around 3-4 days to get kemaqua tinted at the chem store. Plan ahead. 

If smell isn't a concern then use pigmented lac.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Kem Acqua is spray only, right?


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> Kem Acqua is spray only, right?


Only if you follow the directions...


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Ah, I thought that was it. No warranty if not sprayed or some bs like that... What is it like to brush? Is it really thin?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I wouldn't try to brush it. Dries crazy fast..


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Microfiber roll it? I don't really plan on using it this way, but I like to push product capability a bit....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It may be possible. I haven't tried it yet, but I should be doing a few doors with it in the next week and will try it out on some shop scraps. I am not optimistic.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

It's brushable but you must work crazy fast and keep brush clean. Mask everything off and simply spray.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

ColorQuest said:


> He recommended advanced instead. I know the advanced is good stuff


good stuff?


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

You could also do the Advance (or any other trim paints) with a couple coats of polyurethane on top. I've done that in the past and had decent results. I did it once on a floor that we wanted to paint a dark Ben Moore color without using oil--time was, their epoxy-reinforced floor paint was only water-based in the lighter colors.

On a side-note, Cabinet Coat only comes in ready-mixed colors, but it will take tint. You can tint the white to pastels with some tweaking, but there is no tint-base. That's probably what your paint rep meant when he/she said it only comes in white.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

StepUpBham said:


> On a side-note, Cabinet Coat only comes in ready-mixed colors, but it will take tint. You can tint the white to pastels with some tweaking, but there is no tint-base. That's probably what your paint rep meant when he/she said it only comes in white.


Make sure whatever white paint you are tinting it is colorant tolerant and doesnt adversely affect the quality of the paint. Something may mix up and look fine in the can but ends up prolonging the dry time and rubbing off in the future as someone even mildly cleans it or rubs against the surface while leaning on it. Usually it will say or you have to call the manufacturer. Putting In too much tint also has this effect. Ex: pastel tint base can hold up to 2 oz of colorant in most cases.


----------



## kingsebi (Jan 27, 2009)

Used Cabinet coat this week for the first time. It did a good job.


----------

